# New Betta...very "zippy", is this normal?



## EBT (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi, I just brought home a new male VT - he's less than 2" Blue with red markings and vertical stripes on either side of his head (my last Betta's head was black). Anyway - he is VERY active, darting around the tank, but especially in the back. He is not still for a second. He does come up when I come near (looking for food). He seems very curious and he is not afraid of me. But boy, he just zips around constantly. 
Here is some info:
10 gallon tank
HOB filter and a sponge filter with an airstone
Heater (at 80 degrees)
No tank mates
He eats 3 tiny Hikari gold pellets twice a day
60% silk plants and 40% live plants, plus places to hide and sleep
I vacuum the tank and use Prime to condition the water
Water parameters:
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrites 0 ppm
Nitrates < 20 ppm
pH 7.2 
the water is hard, don't know KH, there is drift wood and an Indian Almond leaf
I'm just used to my last boy, who was more languid....I know he was "old" (3 yrs) but this one (Stanley) seems like he's trying to find an escape route. He is not glass surfing though.
Is this normal?
Thanks!!, Eve


----------



## Darluna (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm sure he's fine so long as he isn't rubbing on decorations or scratching himself on anything. All bettas have different levels of activity, my current little guy is much more zippy and curious than my previous betta too


----------



## PhoenixTheBetta (May 24, 2016)

I got a new veil tail too! He does the same thing but in the front of the tank lol. For a while I was wondering the same thing, but then I decided that he's just more active than my last one haha.


----------



## EBT (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! good luck with your new one!


----------



## PhoenixTheBetta (May 24, 2016)

You too!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

My dumbo earred is constantly on aggressive patrol- he never stops moving. Its exhausting to watch him for more than a few minutes !!!
My rosepetal tail on the other hand.... is slow and easy....


----------



## HalfmoonSteven (May 17, 2016)

My Betta, Steven, did that at first too. He's calmer now, that he is used to the going-ons in the room he's in and everything. I think yours will be just fine. Personality, new surroundings, things like that factor in.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Every betta is different, some get scared and don't move around a lot (more common in under decorated tanks) when put in a new tank, others are hyper and exploring.
If the zippy-ness is against the glass front/back/side walls that's called glass surfing-he's chasing his reflection because he thinks its an intruder betta. You can increase decor (live/fake plants) around the glass walls to help fix this. I had a bad glass surfer that I fixed with a DIY tank insert. to remove reflection entirely (except the front so I can see my fish).


----------

